# Un' istallazione semplice e veloce?

## Sergio1704

Noi Italiani siamo brava gente, di mentalita' aperta e tollerante.

Lo dico senza sciovinismo, ma con cognizione di causa, perche' conosco molto bene l'Europa ed, in minor misura, anche altre parti del mondo.

Nel forum in lingua inglese avevo proposto una qualche possibilita' di istallare Gentoo ANCHE in maniera semplice e veloce.

Si potrebbe trattare o di un'opzione in piu' nel Cd principale, o di un diverso 'primo' Cd.

Le ragioni per la mia proposta sono molteplici.

Dicono che Gentoo sia una moda.

Ma io non credo, perche' la vera forza di Gentoo non e' quella di essere 'difficile', ma quella di essere una 'source distro'

Come ben sappiamo, la potenza dei computer raddoppia ogni anno.

Se cio' e' vero, 2 alla decima potenza fa piu' di mille.

Questo significa che fra dieci anni i computer potrebbero essere mille volte piu' potenti di ora, cosa del tutto verosimile se pensiamo al Commodore 64!

Questa considerazione, piu' altre che ben conosciamo, danno ai 'source distros' la potenzialita' di essere i sistemi operativi del futuro.

Se crediamo che tutto cio' sia vero, abbiamo bisogno che i 'source distro' non siano piu' difficili da istallare degli altri.

Perche'?

Ci sono almeno due ragioni:

1)Se sono destinati, come io credo, ad essere largamente usati, anche chi tecnicamente non ha grandissime doti deve essere messo in grado di istallarli.

2) Chi per molteplici ragioni 'va di fretta' (e chi e' che puo' dire di avere tempo che gli avanza oggi?) deve essere messo in grado di istallare un sistema operativo 'sorgente' senza necessitare di molto tempo.

Tutto cio' e' stato gia' notato da altri. Alcuni di voi sapranno che esiste una nuova distro chiamata OneBase che sta cercando di fare proprio cio'.

Certo, il primo beta aveva piu bachi di una fabbrica di seta.

Ma diamogli tempo...

Ora la mia domanda e' questa:

vogliamo lasciare questa opportunita' agli altri, oppure sarebbe bene che Gentoo, visto che e' di gran lunga il migliore, se ne appropriasse?

Non dico che dobbiamo snaturare la natura altamente educativa di Gentoo,

dico solo che si potrebbe AGGIUNGERE un altro modo, un'altra possibilita'.

Voi che ne pensate?

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ciao.

ANche secondo me Gentoo non é difficile, é semplicemente una distribuzione per chi non ha fretta. Secondo me é un po'cambiare la natura di gentoo (come hai già scritto tu). Per me sarebbe sbagliato cambiare filosofia, solo per conquistare una fetta più ampia di mercato. Io sono un po' dell'idea che é bello vedere la crescita di una distribuzione efficace, ma fino ad un certo punto. Ho sempre il timore che crescita significhi anche insidie e cambiamenti di strategia.

Scusa se sn stato un po' troppo contorto   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## Sergio1704

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Ciao.
> 
>  Ho sempre il timore che crescita significhi anche insidie e cambiamenti di strategia.
> 
> Jaco

 

E' vero, questa possibilita' esiste, ma non credi che sia un rischio che dobbiamo correre? Cio' che deve accadere accade comunque, possiamo o secondarlo o lasciare che altri lo facciano per noi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Secondo me la filosofia deve restare quella che e'. Comunque avere piu' 

possibilita' di scelta non sarebbe male.

----------

## Sergio1704

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Secondo me la filosofia deve restare quella che e'. Comunque avere piu' 
> 
> possibilita' di scelta non sarebbe male.

 

Sono assolutamente d'accordo. E' esattamente quello che sto cercando di dire: non snaturare la filosofia di Gentoo, ma maggiori possibilita' di scelta non puo' mai essere un male.

----------

## d3vah

Beh un modo lo avrei pensato, non so quanto sia formalmente corretto quindi lo giro alle vostre opinioni:

partiamo dal fatto che i tempi di compilazione sono quelli che sono, per quanto una strategia possa essere + o - veloce per compilare xfree, kde, ecc ci vogliono ore. Nessuno ha delle stazioni orbitanti a casa/lavoro.

In genere le mie istallazioni di gentoo durano per lo meno 48h continue di compilazione partendo dal bootstrap, nella mia ultima istallazione ho provato a fare una cosa che mi è tornata utile. Sono partito dallo stage 3 e ho istallato tutta la roba grossa come xfree e kde tramite packages. Direte voi: "che cambia dalla redhat e roba varia?". Beh cambia per il fatto che subito dopo, con il sistema in piena funzione, ho fatto un sano "emerge -ev world" mettendo a posto USE e CFLAG.

Il risultato credo sia che mi sono compilato il mio sistema su misura avendone un'altro simile e funzionante quindi le mie 48h di compilazione sono state molto meno sofferenti perchè potevo fare allegramente i miei comodi.

Rimando ai guru il giudizio se una procedura simile possa essere equivalente rispetto ad una compilazione progressiva. La mia idea la chiamarei una "sostituzione progressiva".

Il vantaggio è che anche l'utente con il suo bel PII non aspetta una settimana prima di potersi controllare la mail, o chattare in irc, e soprattutto configurarsi i mille file di sistema, servizi, ecc.... credo che cosi il tempo totale (compilazione, configurazione) sia diminuito perchè si accavallano processi automatici con processi manuali

Sono graditi molti commenti e qualche infamia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## stuart

Il vantaggio è che anche l'utente con il suo bel PII non aspetta una settimana prima di potersi controllare la mail, o chattare in irc, e soprattutto configurarsi i mille file di sistema, servizi, ecc.... credo che cosi il tempo totale (compilazione, configurazione) sia diminuito perchè si accavallano processi automatici con processi manuali

Sono graditi molti commenti e qualche infamia   :Very Happy: [/quote]

io con il mio pentium III ho aspettato tre giorni a controllare le mail solo perchè non avevo voglia di mettere su subito un programma per controllarle

dopo aver installato il sistema dallo stage 1 ho messo su opera, per navigare in internet, poi gnome e poi kde che uso solitamente

con il mio pentium 900 se inizio alla mattina dallo stage 1 alle 9 di sera navigo già su internet con opera ( e intanto compilo tutto il resto)

ciao

----------

## shev

Aaaah, che bello, mi avete provocato e ora i beccate la risposta!  :Laughing: 

Premesso che amo e sposo in pieno la filosofia che sta dietro gentoo, che anima la sua comunità, i suoi sviluppatori e che la fa crescere giorno dopo giorno. Detto questo, lancio la mia scioccante tesi: ciò che chiedete già c'è!

Argomentiamo. Dite, giustamente, che la forza di gentoo sia la sua essenza di distibuzione basata sui sorgenti, ottimizzata come poche altre. Protestate però dicendo che eccessivo è il tempo richiesto per l'installazione completa. Certo dico io, ma non dimenticate forse che gentoo offre ben quattro modalità d'installazione, che copropno le esigenze di quasi ogni utente? Esiste uno stage1 per chi ha tempo, voglia e risorse per compilare tutto. Uno stage2 più soft, risparmia qualche ora a chi lo sceglie. Lo stage3, molto più rapido degli altri due. Infine stage3+GRP che nello stesso tempo di qualsiasi altra distribuzione ti permette di installare gentoo.

Già, i precompilati direte voi... a così che ci guadagna l'utente rispetto alle altre distro? Tutto. I precompilati di gentoo sono fatti in modo imho molto intelligente, non utilizzando ottimizzazioni generali come le altre distro, ma offrendo svariati cd ottimizzati per moltissime architetture, utilizzando le opzioni che useremmo anche noi normalmente. Quindi un'installazione veloce di un sistema Gentoo vero e proprio, veloce e ottimizzato.

Ultima obiezione che probabilmente farete potrebbe essere: già, su questo avrai ragione, ma ammetterai che avere un howto come installer non è proprio user friendly... bhe, diciamo subito due cose: se un utente sa leggere con attenzione la guida non può avere problemi ad installare gentoo. Inoltre ritengo gentoo un distribuzione orientata a chi tecnicamente non è proprio sprovveduto, inutile negare che sia in certi casi più ostica di altre. E' un problema questo per voi? Per me no, anzi, è un pregio. E' l'elemento che permette di avere una comunità tanto unita e competente, di tenere lontani lamer e gente parassita che vive sulle spalle di altre, un modo insomma per fare una positiva selezione natutale. Io preferisco avere qualche migliaio di utenti in meno, ma che quelli che ci sono siano un passo avanti rispetto alla media.

Cmq c'è anche chi non la pensa come me, il mondo è bello perchè è vario, e così qualcuno sta già implementando installer "classici" per gentoo, avvicinandola ancora più agli utenti inesperti, velocizzando l'installazione e acontendando le vostre richieste.

In conclusione, credo di aver dimostrato (se ho capito ciò che dicevate  :Razz:  ) che non dovete preoccuparvi, ciò che desiderate già c'è. Non so quanto sia un bene ciò che tanto agognate, ma rispetto in ogni caso le idee di tutti.

p.s.: d3vah, il tuo metodo è imho validissimo, ci ho pensato anch'io in passato ed è il metodo che consiglierei a chi vuole tutto subito.

----------

## d3vah

Il mio controllare la mail, chattare erano esempi, puta caso un amministratore abbia dei servizi da dover dare subito ai propri clienti, non mi va di fare esempi precisi perchè non essendo aministratore di nulla non saprei dirti ma spesso sento dire: "gentoo va bene per i ragazzini che giocano a casa, la metterei anche io ma non posso avere le makkine ferme per una giornata". Quindi gia partire dallo stage 1 potrebbe richiedere troppo tempo.

Credo che sia importante per una larga diffusione cercare di mettere su una makkina in una paio d'ore al max senza perdere quella che è la filosofia.

Una cossa interessante sarebbe avere una flag di emerge che praticamente lancia tutte le compilazioni in background (tipo nice emerge, anche se non funge) in modo che non si rallentano le makkine durante il processo di emerge -e world rendendo la personalizzazione della makkina del tutto indolore.

----------

## Peach

 *Shev wrote:*   

> snip
> 
> Cmq c'è anche chi non la pensa come me, il mondo è bello perchè è vario, 
> 
> snip

 

mi spiace, ma la penso come te  :Wink: 

PS: c'è anche chi dice che "il mondo è bello perchè è avariato"  :Wink: 

----------

## maur8

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Una cossa interessante sarebbe avere una flag di emerge che praticamente lancia tutte le compilazioni in background (tipo nice emerge, anche se non funge) in modo che non si rallentano le makkine durante il processo di emerge -e world rendendo la personalizzazione della makkina del tutto indolore.

 

Non ho provato a cambiare PORTAGE_NICENESS, ma cmq davo da linea di comando un 

```
nice -n 19 emerge ...
```

per abbassare la priorità; il fatto è che cmq l'hd è soggetto sempre allo "stress da compilazione" e in ambiente desktop il "peso" della compilazione si sente, mentre credo che in ambiente di server (intendo webserver o mail server) sia meno stressante.

[OT] avete visto il sito di Onebase Linux? E' maledettamente simile a quello di Gentoo! Provate www.onebase-linux.org

Ciao.

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *Quote:*   

>  avete visto il sito di Onebase Linux? E' maledettamente simile a quello di Gentoo!

  Simile, direi che hanno fatto la copia 1:1 e poi hanno cercato di modificarla quel che basta per non essere lapidati da qcuno   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## bsolar

 *Sergio1704 wrote:*   

> Come ben sappiamo, la potenza dei computer raddoppia ogni anno.
> 
> Se cio' e' vero, 2 alla decima potenza fa piu' di mille.
> 
> Questo significa che fra dieci anni i computer potrebbero essere mille volte piu' potenti di ora, cosa del tutto verosimile se pensiamo al Commodore 64!
> ...

 

È anche vero che il software stesso diventa sempre più complesso.

 *Sergio1704 wrote:*   

> Se crediamo che tutto cio' sia vero, abbiamo bisogno che i 'source distro' non siano piu' difficili da istallare degli altri.
> 
> Perche'?
> 
> Ci sono almeno due ragioni:
> ...

 

Beh ci sono gia genkernel e GLIS, progetti giovani ma promettenti che indicano che Gentoo punta chiaramente a semplificare e almeno in parte (per il momento) automatizzare l'installazione.

Sono sicuro che quando saranno più maturi (e quando la distro in se sarà più matura) avranno il loro spazio.

Ad ogni modo, hai forse qualche idea in particolare da questo punto di vista?

----------

## Sergio1704

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq c'è anche chi non la pensa come me, il mondo è bello perchè è vario, e così qualcuno sta già implementando installer "classici" per gentoo, avvicinandola ancora più agli utenti inesperti, velocizzando l'installazione e acontendando le vostre richieste.
> 
> 

 

Innanzi tutto voglio dire che avete espresso tante opinioni valide e  ricche di argomentazioni che mi avete lasciato quasi senza parole!  :Laughing: 

Vedete, il problema del tempo di compilazone a me non sembra 'il piu' importante' Le ragioni sono varie e molte sono gia' state espresse: I computers diventano piu' veloci ad un ritmo impressionante, la compilazione si puo' fare 'dopo', di notte, in backround, etc.

Qualcumo ha detto, non ricordo dove, che il tempo 'personale' di chi istalla che si deve ridurre, non tanto il tempo di compilazione.

----------

## shev

 *Sergio1704 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcumo ha detto, non ricordo dove, che il tempo 'personale' di chi istalla che si deve ridurre, non tanto il tempo di compilazione.

 

In una parola automatizzare l'installazione, intendi questo? Se è per questo come dicevo ci sono diversi progetti per creare installer più o meno automatici per Gentoo, oltre a genkernel e compagnia che ricordava giustamente bsolar. Insomma, Gentoo è giovane, ma tiene ai suoi utenti e a adattarsi alle esigenze più disparate, diamogli tempo e non ci deluderà  :Wink: 

Se poi hai idee particolari o innovative, come diceva bsolar proponile pure  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sergio1704

[quote="bsolar"] *Sergio1704 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad ogni modo, hai forse qualche idea in particolare da questo punto di vista?

 

No. in fondo desidero solo incoraggiare cio' che si sta gia' facendo e stimolare il dibattito.

----------

## Sergio1704

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Sergio1704 wrote:*   
> 
> Qualcumo ha detto, non ricordo dove, che il tempo 'personale' di chi istalla che si deve ridurre, non tanto il tempo di compilazione. 
> 
> In una parola automatizzare l'installazione, intendi questo? Se è per questo come dicevo ci sono diversi progetti per creare installer più o meno automatici per Gentoo, oltre a genkernel e compagnia che ricordava giustamente bsolar. Insomma, Gentoo è giovane, ma tiene ai suoi utenti e a adattarsi alle esigenze più disparate, diamogli tempo e non ci deluderà 
> ...

 

Sono d'accordo. Desidero solo incoraggiare e rafforzare quella linea di azione di cui parli tu

----------

## Sergio1704

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che sia importante per una larga diffusione cercare di mettere su una makkina in una paio d'ore al max senza perdere quella che è la filosofia.
> 
> 

 

Precisamente. Sono pienamente d'accordo.

Pensate ad esempio a chi per hobby o per lavoro (quelli che scrivono 'reviews', quelli che fanno tests) istalla, cancella e reistalla distro molto spesso.

----------

## bsolar

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Credo che sia importante per una larga diffusione cercare di mettere su una makkina in una paio d'ore al max senza perdere quella che è la filosofia.

 

Questo esclude l'installazione da sorgenti, almeno fino a quando non avremo CPU-Power nettamente superiori.

----------

## d3vah

il mio mettere su in un paio d'ore si riferisce anche e soprattutto ad un qualcosa di temporaneo e funzionante, se si necessita di makkine sempre non si puo pretendere di tenerle 24h a compilare. Ma cmq concordo con Shev quando dice che ci sono vari metodi di istallazione e ognuno sceglie quello più opportuno

----------

## riccardo.gaggero

beh parlo solo xche nelle mie richieste di informazioni x una installazione base in stage3 (LEGGENDO LE DOC NN PERFETTAMENTE ALLINEATE) che nn mi prenda 1.5 GB di spazio nn ho avuto una esauriente risposta..ok nn sono un sistemista linux-unix degno di tale nome ma so usare e configuare un server samba nella mia rete..nn mi reputo un guro e forse nn ho la pazienza di leggere le documentazioni ( NN PERFETTE un po prolisse qui un po deficitarie la)....Alla 100 essima intallazione sarei grato di scrivere la mia GUIDA X STUPIDI  (o x nn sistemisti   :Confused:  come preferite) 

Il mio PROFONDO rammarico x il mondo linux  e che i pacchetti create x le varie distro sono uno peggio dell'altro..la gestione debian e fantastica ma i pacchetti fanno pietà...se devo mettere un server in produzione deve essere attivo in meno di 2 ore (con debian lo si fa...) ma deve anche essere PERFETTO..

io sarei molto grato nel vedere uno stage fatto x far partire la macchina subito e SENZA nessun fronzolo (magari senza avere una connesione internet) e poi fare un emarge di quello che mi serve tipo il VI (cattiveria!!! visto che nn si  trova manco nello stage3).  :Wink: 

in definita ho una macchina gentoo funzionate con samba e che il tutto mi prende un bel po di spazio ...secondo voi e fattibile di migliorie??

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In conclusione, credo di aver dimostrato (se ho capito ciò che dicevate  ) che non dovete preoccuparvi, ciò che desiderate già c'è. Non so quanto sia un bene ciò che tanto agognate, ma rispetto in ogni caso le idee di tutti.
> 
> 

 

r0x

----------

## shev

 *riccardo.gaggero wrote:*   

> beh parlo solo xche nelle mie richieste di informazioni x una installazione base in stage3 (LEGGENDO LE DOC NN PERFETTAMENTE ALLINEATE) che nn mi prenda 1.5 GB di spazio nn ho avuto una esauriente risposta..

 

Sicuro? A me sembrava ti si fosse detto di controllare alcune directory e svuotarle (quelle con i pacchetti temporanei del portage e simili),in questo modo i MB scendono vertiginosamente (uso meno di 2 GB io su questa macchina con X e compagnia, fa un po' tu...) 

 *Quote:*   

> ok nn sono un sistemista linux-unix degno di tale nome ma so usare e configuare un server samba nella mia rete..nn mi reputo un guro e forse nn ho la pazienza di leggere le documentazioni

 

Ti sei risposto da solo alla fine: non hai la pazienza di leggere la documentazione, pessima eredità del mondo windows e pessima abitudine, linux imho non può prescindere dalla documentazione. Se si legge con cura non si hanno problemi, in caso contrario o si è esperti, o fortunati o ci si perde.

 *Quote:*   

> ( NN PERFETTE un po prolisse qui un po deficitarie la)....Alla 100 essima intallazione sarei grato di scrivere la mia GUIDA X STUPIDI  (o x nn sistemisti   come preferite) 

 

Come si diceva prima il problema (imho) è tuo che non leggi con la dovuta attenzione e cura. La documentazione gentoo è tra le più chiare, precise e adatte a novizi che abbia mai visto. La guida all'installazione poi è assolutamente chiara, riporta tutti i passi necessari all'installazione (le prime volte la seguivo passo-passo e non ho mai fallito un'installazione) spiegando quei passaggi che un niubbo potrebbe non avere chiaro. Quindi non vedo come tale guida potrebbe essere ulteriormente semplificata. Prova a stampartela e leggerla da sola, senza installare nulla. Io ho fatto così all'inizio, e ti assicuro che è risultata molto utile. Concentrati e studiatela bene, imho va già benissimo com'è.

 *Quote:*   

> se devo mettere un server in produzione deve essere attivo in meno di 2 ore (con debian lo si fa...) ma deve anche essere PERFETTO..

 

La perfezione non è di questo mondo. Imho è si importante avere un sistema attivo in poco tempo, ma mai e poi mai crederò di avere installato un sistema perfetto. L'installazione di base sarà sempre un'installazione di base, non adatta ad un server così com'è. Va raffinata, rinforzata, adattata dal sistemista/amministratore, resa quanto più vicina alla perfezione (concetto imho relativo e personale). Il tuo discorso è quindi imho non logico, il lavoro del sistemista è anche questo, non solo installare un server in due ore e poi limitarsi ad aggiornarlo e controllarlo pensando che l'installazione era già perfetta di suo. In questo caso Gentoo, con la sua configurazione manuale, modificandoi i file ti permette di fare tutto in modo chiaro e trasparente, senza le complicazioni e le bizzarrie di tanti tool semi-automatici di altre distro. 

Questo se parliamo di server, poichè un server non lo si da in mano a un niubbo, inesperto o cmq non pratico della macchina su cui lavora...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> io sarei molto grato nel vedere uno stage fatto x far partire la macchina subito e SENZA nessun fronzolo (magari senza avere una connesione internet) e poi fare un emarge di quello che mi serve tipo il VI (cattiveria!!! visto che nn si  trova manco nello stage3). 

 

E stage3 non fa questo? Un'installazione veloce, senza rete ed essenziale, senza fronzoli?

 *Quote:*   

> in definita ho una macchina gentoo funzionate con samba e che il tutto mi prende un bel po di spazio ...secondo voi e fattibile di migliorie??

 

Le migliorie sono sempre fattibili, soprattutto su un'installazione "di default". Come già detto controlla di aver svuotato le cartelle tepmporaneee di portage. Cerca su filesystem quali directory/file occupano spazio e vedi se servono o meno. Senza poi contare i servizi attivi o meno da controllare, l'hardenizzazione della macchina etc etc. 

Ci vuole cura, amore e pazienza con le proprie macchine, non si può pretendere di installare tutto perfetto e funzionante. Soprattutto se si parla di server...

----------

## GabrieleB

Ma soprattutto: cosa me ne faccio di una macchina di produzione pronta a dare un servizio in 2 ore, se poi so che questo servizio lo dovrò interrompere n volte in m giorni per aggiornare, compilare, etc etc ?

La potenzialità di gentoo è che si, richiede più tempo all'inizio, ma poi ti trovi in mano un qualcosa di aggiornato (dall'istante 0), performante (idem) e che richiede operazioni di aggiornamento/ottimizzazione molto rapide e semplici. Quanti fermi macchina in meno avrò usando gentoo ?

PS: questo calcolo ovviamente decade nel caso in cui vogliamo sbattercene dell'ottimizzazione (=siamo ricchi e ci compriamo i processori da terahertz)

Ciò non toglie che anche a me piacerebbe una gentoo non ottimizzata installabile in 2 ore per molteplici scopi tipo: 

- si è rotto il server, prendo un pc qualsiasi, gli caccio su una gentoo alla brutta e ripristino il backup

- voglio testare una configurazione particolare e complessa prima di metterla sul box in produzione, quindi mi avvalgo di una macchina di test

- <put your favorite distribution here> mi ha stufato ... voglio provare sta gentoo ...

Con glis e GRP (ma per quest'ultimo parlo da ignorante) credo ci si stia avvicinando alle 2 ore ed ad un processo di installazione piuttosto semplice.

----------

## Sergio1704

 *riccardo.gaggero wrote:*   

> beh parlo solo xche nelle mie richieste di informazioni x una installazione base in stage3 (LEGGENDO LE DOC NN PERFETTAMENTE ALLINEATE) che nn mi prenda 1.5 GB di spazio nn ho avuto una esauriente risposta..ok nn sono un sistemista linux-unix degno di tale nome ma so usare e configuare un server samba nella mia rete..nn mi reputo un guro e forse nn ho la pazienza di leggere le documentazioni ( NN PERFETTE un po prolisse qui un po deficitarie la)....Alla 100 essima intallazione sarei grato di scrivere la mia GUIDA X STUPIDI  (o x nn sistemisti   come preferite) 
> 
> 

 

Beh, quest'idea della 'guida per stupidi' non mi sembra male, ma io vorrei chiarire l'idea un po' meglio.

Innanzi tutto si potrebbe fare l'attuale guida piu' 'printer friendly'.

Non so voi ma io per stamparla devo cambiare la mia stampante su 'panoramica'

Una sciocchezza, va be, ma non e' ne' estetico ne economico (io uso carta pregiata).

E poi non si potrebbe scrivere una seconda guida 'veloce' con le informazioni strette e indispensabili per una installazione partendo dallo stage 3?

La semplice quantita' di informazioni contenuta nella guida ufficiale e' gia' sufficiente per spaventare molti o per spingerli a provare un'istallazione senza aver letto niente, come mi pare che dica Riccardo

----------

## shev

 *Sergio1704 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La semplice quantita' di informazioni contenuta nella guida ufficiale e' gia' sufficiente per spaventare molti o per spingerli a provare un'istallazione senza aver letto niente, come mi pare che dica Riccardo

 

Imho questo discorso è assurdo, per due semplici ragioni: la documentazione più è meglio è. Se è lunga e ben articolata non può spaventare, ma solo far contenti: si hanno maggiori informazioni e dettagli. Linux e Gentoo e l'informatica in generale vivono di manuali, guide e documentazione, solo il mondo windows sembra dimenticarsi di questo spingendo l'utente a limitarsi a click e finestre per fare tutto, facendo passare la voglia di imparare anzichè stimolarla, rendendo pigri e passivi. Quindi se uno vuole affrontare seriamente il mondo linux (e non solo) deve mettersi in testa che la documentazione deve leggerla e capirla, non può rifiutarsi di farlo. Gentoo in particolare.

Sulla guida più sintetica e "semplice" (anche se imho è già sintetica e semplice così com'è) si può anche discutere, anche se non vedo l'utilità per quanto detto sopra: guida passo-passo per nuovi utenti? E ai nuovi utenti facciamo prendere subito cattive abitudini? 

p.s.: la mia può apparire come una visione che presuppone che tutti debbano essere appasionati di informatica, voler conoscere ciò che usano. Probabilmente è così, è un  mio limite, anche perchè imho ogni cosa nella vita va capita e non solo accettata. Esistono anche gli utenti che vogliono solo usare le cose, lo so bene, ma non posso rinunciare alla mia mania da evangelizzatore: per me sbagliano e devo dirgli che sono in errore  :Laughing: 

----------

## xlyz

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> il mio mettere su in un paio d'ore si riferisce anche e soprattutto ad un qualcosa di temporaneo e funzionante, se si necessita di makkine sempre non si puo pretendere di tenerle 24h a compilare. Ma cmq concordo con Shev quando dice che ci sono vari metodi di istallazione e ognuno sceglie quello più opportuno

 

come istallare gentoo avendo qualcosa di temporaneo e funzionante in pochi minuti:

1) inserire knoppix nel cd-rom (o il livecd kde-gnome-fluxbox o morphix o ecc. ecc.)

2) accendere il computer

3) una volta in Knoppix sudo passwd root in una console per settare la root password

4) su come root && usermod -d /root -m root. Questo setta /root come home directory di root  (Gentoo way) invece di  /home/root (a la Knoppix)

5) exit && su come root di nuovo, per rendere effettivo il cambio di home directory. 

Da qui in poi potete continuare dal punto 6 della guida di istallazione e mentre compilate potete usare il vostro pc con Knoppix

se usate una degli altri livecd citati, ci può essere qualche variante ma l'approccio rimane lo stesso.

----------

## Sergio1704

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: la mia può apparire come una visione che presuppone che tutti debbano essere appasionati di informatica, voler conoscere ciò che usano. Probabilmente è così, è un  mio limite, anche perchè imho ogni cosa nella vita va capita e non solo accettata. Esistono anche gli utenti che vogliono solo usare le cose, lo so bene, ma non posso rinunciare alla mia mania da evangelizzatore: per me sbagliano e devo dirgli che sono in errore 

 

No, non sei in errore. E le nostre posizioni non sono poi tanto diverse.

Anch'io CREDO che chi usa linux voglia imparare, persino chi usa Lindows! (provare per credere, visitate i loro forum, c'e' un sacco di gente che vuole capire bene apt e molti altri aspetti di linux, ed un sacco di gente competente che da' risposte altamente tecniche)

Solo che la maggior parte di noi, in tutti i campi della vita, vuol imparare con una certa gradualita'.

Se cio' non fosse vero, che bisogno ci sarebbe di mandare i bambini all'elementare? Li si potrebbe mandare direttamente all'universita'.  :Laughing: 

----------

## morellik

Mi immetto in questa discussione veramente stimolante (ragazzi e' veramente bello questo forum, tutte le 'discussioni' sono stimolanti e piene di buoni consigli   :Very Happy:  )

Dico le mie frescate per esperienza personale (proveniente dalle prime Slack con kernel serie 1.2 e passando per RH): io mi sono 'innamorato'   :Embarassed:   di Gentoo dalla prima versione proprio per come e' impostata. RH e' diventata troppo Windows like, la installi in 30 minuti ma senza la passione e lo stimolo che ti percorre mentre installi Gentoo su un PII 400 dallo stage 1   :Shocked: .

Questo spero rimanga, sono sempre un amante della console, voglio dare comandi a mano e capire cosa sto facendo, non voglio cliccare solo su bottoni [avanti] come un beota. Gli automatismi uccidono la liberta' personale di capire, approfondire, crescere. Ragazzi mi scontro con gente che se non puo' trascinare file da una cartella all'altra (perche' se le chiami directory si smarriscono) non  e' in grado di dare un comando copy.  :Confused: 

Sono MOLTO d'accordo con Shev. La doc di Gentoo e' una tra le migliori che ci siano. E la lettura dei manuali ti fa crescere insieme alla distro, ti rende padrone di quello che fai e ti stimola ad approfondire altre parti del regno Linux. 

Credo che tutti coloro che frequentano questo forum al termine delle installazioni anche tribolate, dopo la risoluzione dei problemi abbiano acquisito qualche conoscenza in piu' che li  ha resi piu' sicuri per la prossima installazione e li ha resi un po' piu' smanettoni.

Avro' detto tante bischerate, bastonatemi pure.

Con la testa sempre sotto i vostri piedi

morellik

----------

## d3vah

morelink..... leggnedo il topic mi è sembrato piangessi  :Smile:  non ti sarai mica commosso  :Smile: 

Sono daccordo con te

----------

## Sergio1704

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avro' detto tante bischerate, bastonatemi pure.
> 
> Con la testa sempre sotto i vostri piedi
> ...

 

Veramente simpatica la tua risposta. Mi sono fatto delle risate di cuore  :Laughing: 

----------

